# Good Ol'Boy's Hog Hunt



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

The good old boys took a group of Fort Hood soldiers on a hog hunt this past weekend. We started off hunting the hogs with dogs, but didn't have much luck they were only able to get two. We switch to rifles Sunday and put them on stands and they were able to get two more. During the day they were able to hunt quail and fish for bass in the ranch lake. All in all, it was a great weekend. By the way, we hunted the hogs on Sunday with (mostly) AR15's, you know those rifles that no one hunts with


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

more pics....


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

great pictures


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

WTG George!


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

You guys are doing some great work and it looks like they all had a good time.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

See ol' Stumpy hooked up with the pretty gal... Way to go, George !!!!

Way to go to ALL the GOBs...looks like fun for all....


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> See ol' Stumpy hooked up with the pretty gal... Way to go, George !!!!
> 
> Way to go to ALL the GOBs...looks like fun for all....


she could shoot too! hit that ol'sow right in the eye:biggrin:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

nice! looks like it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Norsehunter (Jan 30, 2013)

You guys are awesome, "BIG THANKS" for taking care of the Troops!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

You guys are awesome for taking care of our Troops, looks like a great hunt. Congrats!


----------

